# Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2013)

Durch Zufall bin ich über diesen Artikel gestolpert.

http://www.focus.de/sport/mehrsport/allgemein-national-deutsche-angler-fusionieren_aid_922084.html

Die Fusion wurde demnach zuletzt durch "gezielte Indiskretionen" des DAV verhindert.

Aber nachdem man sich seitens der DAV Jahrzehntelang voller Mißtrauen, und das auch noch bis in das Jahr 2012 hinein, mit einer Fusion aus (berechtigten) Bedenken gesträubt hatte, wurden sämtliche Bedenken "in den letzten Wochen vollständig ausgeräumt".

Klasse !#6

VDSF: " Wir wollen nur Euer Bestes"
DAV: "Ach sooooo, na dann sind ja alle Bedenken ausgeräumt."


Man muss nur wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

Der ist gut - sollte der DAV nun aber mit Nein stimmen ist der "Bösewicht" ertappt und wird auf ewig geächtet. Herr M. und Frau Dr. stehen denn mit einer Weste im weißestem Weiß ihres Lebens da und können sich sonnen : Wir wollten ja, aber ihr Bösen, Bösen "Ossis" nicht ....


----------



## ...andreas.b... (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

Was für ein Schmarrn!


----------



## Revilo62 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

Wieso , was fürn Schmarrn, genau das kommt dabei raus
Ich habe zwar auch keine Mauer im Schädel, aber hier wird enorm "Druck" aufgebaut und möglicherweise ausgeübt.
Das der DAV unsere Interessen damit untergräbt und seine eigentlichen angelpolitischen Aussagen aus Mikulins Zeiten verrät  ... letztendlich wird es zu dieser (Kon)Fusion kommen und als "demokratischer Akt" und "demokratische Willensbekundung der Mehrheit" verkauft, einfach lächerlich 
Ich frage mich nur, was wäre passiert, wenn der VDSF geheim gewählt hätte :g
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## gründler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

*Sport*nachrichten!

Das böse böse böse Wort was der VDSF unbedingt los werden will,und wo steht es geschrieben = unter *Sport*nachrichten.

Freut mich das es die Medien weiterhin als Sport ansehen.


#h


----------



## ...andreas.b... (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wieso , was fürn Schmarrn, genau das kommt dabei raus
> Ich habe zwar auch keine Mauer im Schädel, aber hier wird enorm "Druck" aufgebaut und möglicherweise ausgeübt.
> Das der DAV unsere Interessen damit untergräbt und seine eigentlichen angelpolitischen Aussagen aus Mikulins Zeiten verrät  ... letztendlich wird es zu dieser (Kon)Fusion kommen und als "demokratischer Akt" und "demokratische Willensbekundung der Mehrheit" verkauft, einfach lächerlich
> Ich frage mich nur, was wäre passiert, wenn der VDSF geheim gewählt hätte :g
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


Vielleicht hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt.
Die Darstellung der Abläufe in diesem Artikel ist ein Schmarrn. Inhaltlich bin ich voll bei dir!


----------



## Pitti (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Zitat:

Da sieht es momentan wohl schlicht so aus, als ob Peter Mohnert, der ja schon vor 20 Jahren DAV-Präsident werden wollte und nicht gewählt wurde (deswegen wechselte er dann ja zum VDSF), jetzt versucht im eventuell zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband Präsident zu werden.

Und da der DAV das nie mitmachen wird (sonst hätten sie Peter Mohnert ja schon vor 20 Jahren gewählt), wird hier wohl versucht, da entweder die vernünftigen Leute im VDSF (wie die 12er-Kommission) auszubooten, um vielleicht doch noch Präsident werden zu können, oder eben die Fusion scheitern zu lassen, um danach dem DAV die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum das so ewig gedauert und schief gelaufen ist. Letzendlich sind es DAV"ler die, die Anglerschaft Deutschland vereinen, lustig oder ?


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Willensbekundung der Mehrheit" verkauft, einfach lächerlich
> Ich frage mich nur, was wäre passiert, wenn der VDSF geheim gewählt hätte :g
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


 
Wenn ich gegen etwas bin, stimme ich auch in einer öffentlichen Abstimmung dagegen und ziehe nicht den Schwanz ein und heule mit den Hunden. Erbärmliche Feiglinge in meinen Augen. Was passiert denn ? Höchstens das ich nie wieder aufgestellt werde und ich bestimmt nie wieder Orden und Ehrenzeichen angehängt bekomme. Aber ich bin mir und meinem Gewissen treu geblieben, nicht anderen die hintere Körperöffnung gekrochen, Fazit : Ich kann ruhig schlafen. So habe ich das immer gehalten, darum bin ich auch bei einigen Verbands und Vereinsfunktionären auf Lebzeit geächtet. 
Schade das der "Kotzsmilie" weg ist ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich gegen etwas bin, stimme ich auch in einer öffentlichen Abstimmung dagegen und ziehe nicht den Schwanz ein und heule mit den Hunden. Erbärmliche Feiglinge in meinen Augen. Was passiert denn ? Höchstens das ich nie wieder aufgestellt werde und ich bestimmt nie wieder Orden und Ehrenzeichen angehängt bekomme.



Das siehst Du aber völlig falsch.

Was passiert, wenn man öffentlich gegen die Genossen stimmt, siehst Du doch an Niedersachsen.

Von den Genossen geächtet und geschmäht stehen sie jetzt alleine da.












OK, dafür sparen sie jede Menge Kohle, was sie zum Wohl ihrer Mitglieder anlegen können, haben zufriedene Mitglieder, einen klaren Plan für die Zukunft und sind wirtschaftlich gesund.

Aber was ist das schon, ohne eines der 20.000 Ehrenzeichen, die beim der VDSF auf Halde liegen ?


Moment mal ????

War da nicht ein beträchtlicher Posten in der VDSF-Bilanz für diesen Glitzerkram ? 
Jetzt heißen die ja DAFV, auf den Haldenzeichen steht aber doch VDSF ?

Und nu ? Einschmelzen und neue machen Lassen ?

Oder gibts demnächst VDSF-Gedächtnisanstecker ?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

Bei irgendwas um die 600.000 Mitglieder sind doch 20.000 Ehrenzeichen ratzfatz verteilt! #6
 Sowas hat Tradition und schweißt an die Fahne!


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber nachdem man sich seitens der DAV Jahrzehntelang voller Mißtrauen, und das auch noch bis in das Jahr 2012 hinein, mit einer Fusion aus (berechtigten) Bedenken gesträubt hatte, wurden sämtliche Bedenken "in den letzten Wochen vollständig ausgeräumt".
> 
> Klasse !#6
> 
> ...



Nüscht für unjut ! #c #h


----------



## Revilo62 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Immer diese Quertreiber vom DAV*

:m





Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich gegen etwas bin, stimme ich auch in einer öffentlichen Abstimmung dagegen und ziehe nicht den Schwanz ein und heule mit den Hunden. Erbärmliche Feiglinge in meinen Augen. Was passiert denn ? Höchstens das ich nie wieder aufgestellt werde und ich bestimmt nie wieder Orden und Ehrenzeichen angehängt bekomme. Aber ich bin mir und meinem Gewissen treu geblieben, nicht anderen die hintere Körperöffnung gekrochen, Fazit : Ich kann ruhig schlafen. So habe ich das immer gehalten, darum bin ich auch bei einigen Verbands und Vereinsfunktionären auf Lebzeit geächtet.
> Schade das der "Kotzsmilie" weg ist ....


 
Das siehst Du so, ich auch, aber hierzu werden ein paar Dinge nötig:
- Sachwissen um die möglichen Folgen 
- Arxxx in der Hose 
- Eier in der selben 

Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------

